# Comparing IVF Clinics Abroad



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

I am new here and I read on another post (with a similar name) that someone was going to make a database with information regarding clinics abroad. I am wondering if such a thing exists on this site. It would be unbelievably helpful if it did. It is a real minefield out there and I have no idea where to start really. 

My husband and I are desperately keen to have a baby and using my own eggs doesn't seem to be an option. My husband had sperm retrieved in June this year, so we would somehow have to get that to a clinic abroad. I have read about that too - apparently there are ways to do it, although I don't know how at this stage. 

Anyway, I will stop here. If anyone can help, we would be so grateful. 

Thank you.


----------

